# Lets put together a sheep first aid kit.



## big brown horse (Aug 25, 2009)

What would you have in your first aid kit for sheep?


----------



## 6 sheep & a llama (Oct 24, 2009)

Let's.  I  have Rescue Remedy for animals, arnica ointment, calendula,ointment, Di-Gize (essential oil), apple cider vinegar, clean cloths, and I am going to add garlic barrier, lavender essential oil, calendula tincture, a few other homeopathic remedies, and other stuff as I think of it.  What am I missing?


----------



## freemotion (Oct 24, 2009)

Hypodermics and pharmaceuticals?   Just kidding.  Love your kit.

How about some gauze, some non-latex gloves, and a bottle of saline solution (for contact lens rinsing....makes a great tool to quickly flush a wound or an eye.)

Some bandaging materials, too.


----------



## 6 sheep & a llama (Oct 26, 2009)

I like the saline solution idea.  And of course we need syringes (without needles).  Maybe it is good we can't think of too much stuff-must mean we have healthy sheep.


----------



## big brown horse (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks y'all for sharing!  Those are really great ideas!


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe some baking soda or beer?  And a drenching tool for bolusing concoctions down their little sheeple throats if need be? 

Mineral oil.  

 Bag Balm...the all purpose ATB ointment for livestock at my place.


----------



## promiselandfarm (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay this may sound terrible but maxi pads and vet wrap if something gets after them or they get a nasty cut some how it comes in handy.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd add some betadine, some Blu-Kote, balling gun, kaopectate, probios, activated charcoal, thermometer, stethoscope, a scalpel (never know when you might need one), some antibiotic (if you use them), Hoof-n-Heel or zinc sulfate.  That's all I can think of at the moment.

If you're lambing, you'll needs lots more stuff.


----------



## southdownranch (Feb 2, 2010)

my sheep first aid kit contains: betadine, antibiotic ointment, alushield, stethoscope, digital thermometer, surgical scissors, rubbing alcohol (for disinfecting), clear plastic tubing, large syringes (3 cc) with needles, disposible gloves, eye wash, liquid sheep drench.

-lynn


----------

